# Redmax trimmer



## mc91b/1 (Jun 24, 2006)

My redmax bc2300 trimmer has recently started to lose power. The power loss is worse with the engine upside down. It starts easy, one pull, cold or hot.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Make sure the fuel lines have not hardened and the fuel filter looks OK. I would guess the carb is dirty but a small carb adjust may be all it needs.


----------



## mc91b/1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I also noticed new leakage of burnt thick oil coming from the exhaust gasket region. I read other posts where the spark arrestor clogs. First I will attempt to replace the arrestor. My question is, how do I remove it? It appears to be stuffed in the tailpipe of the muffler.

Thanks.


----------



## mc91b/1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I used a screwdriver and needlenose pliers to dig the spark arrestor out. After this the trimmer ran great. 

Thanks.


----------

